# IronMag Research Logs - Thank You



## chez (Sep 16, 2014)

Guys

I would like to take a moment to thank the members of UG BB that ran research logs for IMR and shared their research results with everyone. It is much appreciated.

I was glad to hear most of you had positive experiences with our products. Thank you also for spreading the word, that helps alot.

I also have a question. As we expect to continue expanding our product line, we would like to know what you might want to see us carry in the future and why, out of the products listed below..

GW5150
Keto
Letro
Mk-286
T4
Toremifen
Sildenafil
Ursodeoxycholic acid
Beer


----------



## Azog (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you for the oppurtunity to test the clen! Anything free is good by me , but in all seriousness the shit was good! So is your tadalafil and T3 (my buddy used some to help start losing over 100lbs he has to get rid of and it has helped tremendously). I have some of your aromasin on deck and am sure it will do well for me based on your other products.

All that said, T4 would be of interest to me!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 16, 2014)

What kind of beer chez?


----------



## chez (Sep 16, 2014)

Azog said:


> Thank you for the oppurtunity to test the clen! Anything free is good by me , but in all seriousness the shit was good! So is your tadalafil and T3 (my buddy used some to help start losing over 100lbs he has to get rid of and it has helped tremendously). I have some of your aromasin on deck and am sure it will do well for me based on your other products.
> 
> All that said, T4 would be of interest to me!



Thanks for the reply Azog, and the feedback.



#TheMatrix said:


> What kind of beer chez?



Researchweiser


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah man thank u for letting me try the aromasin. Still using it and loving it. Recommending it to everyone. I'm still taking half the dose i used to take of other research companies stane and having better results.


----------



## chez (Sep 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah man thank u for letting me try the aromasin. Still using it and loving it. Recommending it to everyone. I'm still taking half the dose i used to take of other research companies stane and having better results.


Sweet bro so glad to hear that!! Thanks for the recommendations as well


----------

